
Otherworldly worms with three sexes discovered in Mono Lake - laurex
https://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2019/09/190926141715.htm
======
bediger4000
The sciencedaily.com article is ultra weird, in that it has a scandalous,
clickbaity title, but it doesn't say what those 3 sexes are or what they do.
The actual paper downplays that aspect of the newly discovered nematodes, but
does say what the 3 sexes are: "such as possessing three sexes: hermaphrodite,
male, and female"

